# Tastatur Lebensdauer?



## Jan565 (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

was mir immer häufiger auffällt bei Tastaturen das dort eine Lebensdauer angegeben ist. In welcher Form ist diese gemeint?

Habe eine Logitech G15 altes Designe und ich glaube damals war angegeben 20 mio. Anschläge oder so.

Aber wenn ich es mal so sehe, dann würde meine Tastatur auf Grund von vielen Spiele, schreiben oder sonst was diesen Wert schon lange erreiche haben.

Ist das ein Wert der Angibt ab wann die im Schnitt hin sein könnte? Was ich auch schon häufiger mal gehört habe, aber bisher nur in Bezug auf Druckern, dass die vom Hersteller so Eingestellt werden, das die nach einer bestimmten Druckzahl einfach Streiken. 

Gehe mal nicht davon aus, das eine Tastatur von heute auf morgen auf einmal Kaputt gehen kann. Will die schon noch einige Jahre benutzen, war noch nie meiner Tasta so zufrieden wie mit der.


----------



## Research (29. Februar 2012)

Einen Wert müssen Sie angeben. Ist vermutlich die 
*Mean Time To Failure.

*Mir ist bis jetzt noch keine Tastatur gestorben. Kenne auch keinen dem das passiert ist. Die Farbe kann sich nach langer Betriebsdauer ablösen. Deswegen wird gerne mal WASD als Ersatz mitgegeben.
Normalerweise gehen nur Tastaturen von Notebooks kaputt. Un selbst dort ist der %-Satz nahe 0 angekommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Februar 2012)

Meine hatte definitiv nicht die 20 Mio gehalten. Displayprobleme ( was wohl zuallererst mit dem Treiber tun hatte ), zickige Beleuchtung ( flackern sowie teilweiser Ausfall ), hakende Tasten und extremer Farbabrieb auf dem Silbergrau ). Da habe ich andere Tastaturen die deutlich älter sind und weniger Probleme machen, von Logitech taugen anscheinend nur die 08 / 15 Modelle was nach meinen Erfahrungen. Angaben zur Lebensdauer hatte ich allerdings bislang nicht gefunden


----------



## Hoelli (29. Februar 2012)

also ich hab noch die g15 im ersten design. hab ich vor 4-5 jahren bereits gebraucht gekauft, intensiv genutzt.
mittlerweile is die beleuchtung des displays ausgefallen, etwas farbe unterhalbe der leer- sowie alttaste abgebrieben und die glaube tastenbeleuchtung flimmert ein wenig.
aber die tasten selbst funktinieren wie am ersten tag. denke ma, die lebensdauer is auch recht abhängig von der art wie man ne tasta nutzt (bei nem rennspiel lenkts auch nich mehr, wenn man drückt bis die tasta knarzt  )


----------



## Katamaranoid (29. Februar 2012)

Hoelli schrieb:


> Die lebensdauer is auch recht abhängig von der art wie man ne tasta nutzt (bei nem rennspiel lenkts auch nich mehr, wenn man drückt bis die tasta knarzt  )


 
Ich denke mal, die Lebensdauer hängt auch davon ab, ob man auf die Tastatur einprügelt, wenn man die ganze Zeit im Egoshooter stirbt x)


----------



## jumpel (29. Februar 2012)

Also gezählt hab ich die Anschläge nicht.
Weis nur dass ich seit 23.11.2000 auf meine Medion-Aldi PC Tastatur mehr oder weniger einprügele. 
Wirklich ganz billigstes Rubberdome-Teil ohne irgendwelche Extras. Das Farbe ist mittlerweile von weis nach beige übergegangen... :]
läuft und läuft und läuft


----------



## Jan565 (2. März 2012)

Ok, dann brauch ich mir denk ich mal keine sorgen machen das die Tasta wohl irgendwann mal den geist aufgibt. 

Meine G15 ist schon 5 Jahre alt und bei mir war bis zum Schluss kein Lack abgegengen und so. War immer noch am Ende silber über all. Allerdings habe ich dir vor ein Paar Monaten Orange lackiert. Das mit dem Licht kann ich bestätigen, bei mir fängt es auch an zu flackern langsam. Ist aber auch schon die zweite LED beleuchtung drin. 

Aber so lange die Tasta läuft gebe ich dir auch nicht her. Vom Tastenanschlag habe ich noch keine bessere Gefunden, also selber nach der langen Zeit schon will ich keine andere. Aja und der zweite Display ist auch schon drin. Den ersten habe ich geschrottet als ich die Tastatur zerlegt habe zum Lackieren. Bin ich froh das ein Kumpel seine mir verkauft hat das ich den Tauschen konnte


----------



## Own3r (2. März 2012)

Du wirst sicherlich jetzt keinen Alterungprozess spüren, aber wenn du mal eine neue G15 hast, dann würdest du bestimmt was merken. Man gewöhnt sich nämlich an die Tasten. Wenn sie aber noch funktioniert lohnt sich kein Neukauf.


----------



## Jan565 (4. März 2012)

Own3r schrieb:


> Du wirst sicherlich jetzt keinen Alterungprozess spüren, aber wenn du mal eine neue G15 hast, dann würdest du bestimmt was merken. Man gewöhnt sich nämlich an die Tasten. Wenn sie aber noch funktioniert lohnt sich kein Neukauf.


 
Da stimme ich dir zu. Man gewöhnt sich einfach an seite Tastatur. Ich kaufe nicht neu nur weil etwas neues raus gekommen ist. Ich habe noch eine G15 hier liegen die so gut wie nie genutzt wurde, da ist der Anschlag ganz anders.


----------



## robbe (4. März 2012)

Mir ist bis jetzt auch noch keine Tastatur gestorben. Hab seit bestimmt 7-8 Jahren irgendeine 10€ Logitech und das Ding tippt immernoch wie am ersten Tag. Einzig das S ist etwas abgerieben und häufig benutzte Tasten sind nicht mehr matt sondern glänzend Schwarz.

Etwas extremer isses bei meiner Notebook Tastatur. Da ist das W fast komplett durchgerieben. Die Taste ist nurnoch Hauchdünn, wird sicher irgendwann zerbrechen.


----------

